# Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe



## Zebragras (6. Aug. 2013)

Hallo.

Wir planen nächsten Frühling unseren Schwimmteich zu bauen.
Nun wissen wir über die 5 verschiedenen Teichtypen bescheid.
Tendieren zu 3 oder 4. 
Wobei mir heute ein Teichbauer am Telefon gesagt hatte, dass es 3 quasi nicht gibt.
Viele setzen gleich gute Pumpen ein und dann ist es quasi schon ein 4er Teich. Also ein Naturpool mit Deko Pflanzen.

Wir hätten schon gern rund um den ca 7x4m großen Schwimmbereich eine Flachwasserzone mit schönen Gräsern.
Insgesamt stehen ca 70qm zur Verfügung. Wenn wir weniger Fläche brauchen stört es mich auch nicht.
Also Außenmaß 10x7. Innenmaß ca 7x4.
Gerne wollen wir den Schwimmbereich mit Schalsteinen mauern damit die Form schön modern und eckig wird. Generell soll der Teich möglichst modern werden optisch. Wir haben voriges Jahr ein Flachdach Haus bekommen, da soll er sich gut im Garten einfügen.
Wir planen auch irgendwann ein Holzdeck zu bauen. Allerdings erst wenn die Sandkiste der Kinder weichen kann wegen dem Platz.

So nun frage ich mich, ist es von der Regenerationszone ausreichend in der Größe? Oder ist das ohnehin zu wenig ? Denn dann gleich kleiner und nächst Größere Pumpe rein und dann ist es ein Typ 4?

Wir sind noch unsicher ob wir uns über den Kompletten Eigenbau drüber trauen. Auf alle Fälle wollen wir den Aushub und das Mauern in Eigenleistung machen. 
Technik (weil wir null Plan haben was wir brauchen) und Folie vom Fachmann. Kies, Bepflanzung und Füllen wieder selber.
Joa und nun hab ich eben null Ahnung vom Planen. 
Vielleicht kann hier jemand einfach anknüpfen und uns ein paar Tips geben?

Im Anhang mal die Bilder.
GLG aus Österreich.
Simone


----------



## Sponsor (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Hallo Simone,

einen Schwimmteich oder Naturpool kann man bauen mit 70% oder mit 5 % Regenarationszone bauen, es stellt sich ausschließlich die Frage nach der gewünschten Optik. Wenn rundum Pflanzflaechen gewünscht, dann bist Du doch schon bei locker üppigen 30% oder mehr.

Bei der Technik liegt es an den Umständen, welche Belastungen vor Ort sind. Ideal ist sämtliche Pflanzflaechen vor allem die Kiese zu durchströmen um moeglichst grossflaechig die Retentionsflaeche zu nutzen.

Je weniger Filterflaeche umso mehr muss Du in den Filteraufbau und in die Technik investieren.

Letztendlich kann man als Planer oder Außenstehender erst dann konkret zu den Anforderungen etwas sagen wenn die Fakten konkret bekannt sind.

Gruss


----------



## PeterBoden (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Hallo Simone,

und :willkommen

Wer direkt um Hilfe bittet, der wird sie in diesem Forum garantiert finden.



Zebragras -auszugsweise- schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Wir planen nächsten Frühling unseren Schwimmteich zu bauen.
> Nun wissen wir über die 5 verschiedenen Teichtypen bescheid.
> Tendieren zu 3 oder 4.
> Simone



Ja, die fünf verschiedenen Teichtypen.

Ich vermute einmal du meinst die oft propagierte, sehr exakte Einteilung von Schwimmteichen hinsichtlich ihres Technisierungsgrades.
Ist das so?
Typ 3 bzw. 4 wäre dann ein Schwimmteich -moment, ich lese noch mal nach- welcher mittels eines erheblichen Technikaufwandes, sprich bereits exzessiver Umwälzung und Filterung des gesamten Teichvolumens dir eine ausreichende Klarheit bzw. Sauberkeit deines Wasservolumens in Aussicht stellt.

Niemand möchte in grünem Wasser Schwimmen. Oder, noch schlimmer, in unangenehm riechenden Wasser.

Wenn du hier in diesem Unterforum 'Schwimmteiche und Naturpools' -wo du dich inhaltlich auf den Punkt vorgestellt hast- die verschieden Projekte der jeweiligen User betrachtest so wirst du schnell feststellen das egal wie diese Teiche gestaltet sind immer ein gewisser Einsatz von ausgesuchten Wasserpflanzen statt findet.
Du wirst jetzt sagen das weiß ich, Klärpflanzen oder Starkzehrer, die sorgen für die gewünschte Nährstoffarmut in meinem Wasservolumen, sie klauen den Algen ihre Lebensgrundlage. Aber ich habe zu wenig Platz dafür oder das gefällt mir nicht oder oder oder...

Wie so oft, schieb doch ganz einfach ein paar Bilder von deiner potentiellen Baustelle hoch, ich meine da kommen dann wirklich viele Tipps.


----------



## Zebragras (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Hallo und guten Morgen.

Nein um Himmels willen, ich will ja einen großen Pflanzbereich mit Funktion haben, aber optisch soll das ganze sehr modern werden.

Meine Bilder sind scheinbar weg. Anfangs waren die da. Ich hänge sie nochmal an und hoffe, dass es klappt. Zu groß waren sie nicht also das sollte passen.
GLG Simone


----------



## Zebragras (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Hier nun die Bilder!!!!! 



https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/123093&stc=1&d=1375853134

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/123092&stc=1&d=1375853134

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/123094&stc=1&d=1375853134


----------



## Sponsor (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Hallo.

das sieht doch schon bestens aus.

Fachlich ist dem Plan nichts hinzuzufügen, das kann man so bauen. Wie schon erwähnt würde ich dafür sorgen das die gesamte Kiesfläche durchströmt wird. 

Also was braucht man jetzt noch, geprüften Kies, Pumpen optimal im Pumpenschacht, einen Skimmer, evtl. Phosphatfiltration, Heizung ?, Gegenstromanlage? und und und.
Gruß


----------



## Zebragras (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Hallo.

Wie tief ich die Flachwasserzone rundherummache ist auch egal?
Dachten so an 30cm.
Werden Ende August mal ein Gespräch mit dem Teichbauer hier haben.
Vielleicht kann der sich um die Technik und Folie kümmern und den Rest machen wir dann.
Fühlen uns so einfach wohler weil wir wirklich wenig Ahnung haben. Weiß nur wie ich es optisch gern hätte. :smoki


----------



## anz111 (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Hallo!

Du kannst ja mal bei mir https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/38419 oder beim Peter https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33275 nachschauen, wie das so mit der Planung und der Umsetzung funktioniert hat. 

Ich kann nur so viel sagen, beim mir hat die intensive Planungsphase über ein Jahr gedauert. So ein Teich ist natürlich im Eigenbau zu verwirklichen. Aber dazu braucht es auch entsprechend viel Vorbereitung, Bücher lesen, Internet auf und ab studieren usw. usw. 

Schaut mal die beiden Links durch. Bei meinem Projekt ist die äußerst verwirrende Planugsphase gut dokumentiert, einmal so, dann wieder anders. Ich denke, ihr werdet eine ähnliche Achterbahn durchleben. :smoki.

Den einzigen Tipp den ich geben will ist der - baut ihn als Naturteichvariante - kostet im Betrieb fast nix und sind die einzigen Teiche, die nachweislich schon seit über 20 Jahren funktionieren. Weiters darf ich auch mal auf die Fachbeiträge verweisen (endlich )

Liebe Grüße aus Salzburg

Oliver


----------



## Zebragras (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Wow das sind ja riesen Teiche die ihr da habt.
Ein TRAUM!!!

Wir haben nun mal zwei Termine zum Erstgespräch, planen und hoffentlich Preis kalkulieren mit Teichbauer hier in der Gegend gemacht. 
Können und dürfen gerne Eigenleistung erbringen.
Bin gespannt...
Kostet dann statt 40.000,- sicher nur mehr 35.000, 
Also mal sehen.

Ein langes Telefonat vorhin mit dem einen Herren der uns riet beides zu machen. Getrennte Wasserbereiche.
Schwimmzone wird Typ 4 also mit Technik für klares Wasser.
Uferzone rundherum wird quasi Typ2 ohne Technik für viel Natur pur. Sie haben das schon oft gemacht weil der Wunsch der Kunden da sein nach klarem Wasser. Geht angeblich so am Besten.
Ja ich lass mir ja (noch) alles einreden...
Ansonsten plane ich gerade die Form komplett um. Etwas asymetrisch mit holzdeck...
Ich zeichne mal und zeige es euch dann.


----------



## blackbird (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Hi Simone, 
hübsches Haus habt ihr da. Da passt ein formaler Pool mit separatem Regenerationsbereich sicher gut dazu. So haben wir es auch. 
Auf Seiten 6 und 7 gibt's ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Aussehen unserer Anlage https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35594

Schöne Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Zebragras (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Hallo Tim.
Schon mit offenem Mund heut morgen deinen ganzen Thread durchforstet danke!
Herrlich euer kühles Nass. Ganz toll.

So, zweite Skizze ist am Papier. Nun heisst es Lotto spielen 
Was sagt ihr? Hierbei wäre nur der schräge Bereich oben bepflanzt. 
Also das vorhandene Beet vor der Terasse würde bleiben.
Rindenmulch wird durch Steine ersetzt.
GLG 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/123146&stc=1&d=1375880901


----------



## Zaz (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Hallo Simone
Als Beispiel für einen selbst gebauten Naturpool habe ich mal einige Fotos in mein Album gepackt. Die Filterfläche ist sehr klein, könnte auch vom Pool getrennt werden. 

Gruss Jürg


----------



## Zebragras (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Hallo Jürg.
Gefällt mir gut.
Magst mjr ein wenig dazu erzählen? 
Grösse technik prwis und so??


----------



## blackbird (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*



Zebragras schrieb:


> Hallo Tim.
> Schon mit offenem Mund heut morgen deinen ganzen Thread durchforstet danke!
> Herrlich euer kühles Nass. Ganz toll.



Hi Simone,
vielen Dank. Wir sind auch sehr zufrieden.
Schöne Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Zebragras (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Hallo.

Hier gibts auch wieder bisschen was Neues.
Wir planen die Folie und Technik der Firma Mielkes zu nehmen.
Grüne Folie im Schwimmbereich, graue in der Regenerationszone.
Mielkes baut nach dem 50/50 Prinzip. Somit muss die Regenerationsfläche größer sein.

Ich habe nun etwas umgezeichnet.
Zur Frage:

.) Kann ein Teil der Regeneration unter dem Holzdeck sein? ca 6qm?
.) Wir haben leider ein Gefälle von ca 50cm auf die ganze Länge, somit brauchen wir im Osten eine Kleine Stützmauer mit Schalsteinen. Hat da jemand Ideen wie man das gestalten kann?
.) Technik Info hänge ich hier an. Meint ihr das reicht um klares Wasser zu haben? Wir sind auf dem Bereich noch sehr unsicher... 

GLG und schönen Feiertag euchallen


----------



## Zacky (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Hallo Zebragras.

Eine Regenerationsfläche unter einem Holzdeck macht weniger Sinn, da dort so ohne Sonnenlicht kaum Pflanzen wachsen werden.

Die Stützmauer aus Schalsteinen ist doch gut und einfach zu bauen. Später kann man die verblenden, verputzen und mit einen Hangbeet versehen, da gibt es doch reichliche Ideen. Ich habe meine Schalsteinmauern mit Granitkantensteinen (hochkant) "verblendet".

Das Drainageverteilsystem wird schon funktionieren und kann mit etwas Geschick auch mit den normalen Rohren aus dem Baumarkt selbst erstellt werden. Klares Wasser wird es dann geben, wenn die Bakterien angesiedelt sind und die Pflanzen wachsen. Das Entscheidende ist eine gute Vorfilterung, damit recht wenig Schmutz in das Drainagerohrsystem kommt. Die 12 Volt - Variante ist gut und richtig und ich denke eigentlich auch, dass sie schon wissen, was sie als Technik mit anbieten.

Ach ja, einen Algenflaum wirst Du aber dennoch im Teich haben, da dieser ein Bestandteil der biologischen Reinigung und Wasserstabilität ist. Der Schwimmbeeich wird nicht cleanisch rein sein.

Ich habe auch ein Drainageverteilsystem im Schwimmteich, aber eben halt selbst aus Baumarktware zusammen gebaut. In meiner Signatur sind auch Bilder zum Schwimmteich aus meinem Album verlinkt.


----------



## Zebragras (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Hallo.
Ok dann müssen wir es größer planen und werden die Stützwand einfach gleich mit Holz oder WPC verkleiden zum sitzen oder vielleicht drübergehen, mal sehen.
Doof nur dass wir da so hoch kommen. Der Zaun ist an der Stelle des Gartens nur 1,20cm (durfte nicht höher sein). Wir sind somit mit dem Teich und Deck an der Stelle auf alle Fälle 80cm höher als die Straße. Somit nur 40cm Zaun von innen gesehen.
Stehen und liegen da dann voll in der Auslage... :-( Haben da Hainbuchen sitzen. Aber bis die Hoch und dicht sind... Naja...

Gut also Technik sollte reichen, fein das freut mich! 

Ja deine tollen Fotos hab ich mir gestern schon angesehen! Ganz schön was ihr da gebaut habt!!!


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Servus



> Doof nur dass wir da so hoch kommen.



Dann würde ich im Westen halt den Teich tiefer eingraben und eine Böschung in Kauf nehmen 

40cm tiefer im Westen ergibt im Osten eine Höhe von 40cm.
Ausgehend von deinen angegebenen 80cm.


> Wir sind somit mit dem Teich und Deck an der Stelle auf alle Fälle 80cm höher als die Straße.



Ihr habt doch sehr viel Platz im Garten laut deiner Skizze ...
Warum knausert ihr dann am Platz für die Reg.-Zone ...


> Kann ein Teil der Regeneration unter dem Holzdeck sein? ca 6qm?


Die Reg.-Zone ist der wichtigste Bestandteil eines Schwimmteiches, Betonung auf Teich 
Falls der Platz beengt ist, würde ich dann eher auf ein Pool setzen, mit all seinen Vor- und Nachteilen.


----------



## Zebragras (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Nein wir wollen bewusst keinen pool. Sehr viel platz ist relativ ;-)
Aber ja... ein paar qm auf oder ab sind da schon egal.

Wie ist das mit skimmern denn?
Ist so ein einbau skimmer von vorteil oder besser als diese
Oberflächenskimmer die n der Regenerationszone stehen??


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Kommt ganz darauf an wie Ihr Euch die Filterung vorstellt ...

Gepumpt oder in Schwerkraft ...

Ich würde in Schwerkraft filtern. Ist effizienter und kostensparender.
Ein USIII mit dahinter liegender Pumpe in die Reg.-Zone geleitet wäre mMn. perfekt.

Prinzipiell gehört ein Skimmer in Hauptwindrichtung positioniert.
Hat also nix damit zu tun ob er in der Reg.-Zone steht oder wo anders.
In der Reg.-Zone würde ich keinen Skimmer platzieren. Da stehen der Effizienz zuviele Pflanzen im Wege. Die Reg.-Zone würde ich dann eher nicht in Windrichtung platzieren.


----------



## Zebragras (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Aha das mit den kammerpumpen verstehe ich nicht so ganz.
Siehe oben da ist das technik paket welches uns die Fa anbieter.
Denke das ist ein oberflächen skimmer oder? Also einer der wo steht nicht
Eingebaut ist. Somit kann der doch nur in der Regeneration stehen oder?
Ist ein eingebauter skimmer besser?
Kannst du dir die technik die ich oben gepostet hab mal ansehen?
Danke und glg


----------



## Zacky (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Der angesaugte Oberflächenskimmer ist halt die einfachste und auch günstigste Möglichkeit für den Endverbraucher. Der Skimmer soll ja überwiegend dem Schmutz von der Oberfläche ziehen und dazu steht er dann leider in der Reg.-Zone, aber hier kannst Du diesen Skimmer auch dicht an die Schwimmbereich-Beckenwand stellen und ringsum etwa 50-75cm frei von Pflanzen lassen, damit der Skimmer ziehen.

Bei Enbauskimmern gibt es auch Unterschied, wie z.Bsp. der Skimmer den die Koifreaks nehmen und die Schwimmteichskimmer für den Wandeinbau. Der Wandeinbauskimmer hat ein Sieb, der Koi-Skimmer halt nicht. Da Du keine sparate Vorfilterung hast, brauchst du halt einen Skimmer mit Korb.

Du könntest sicherlich noch ein Vorfilterung in Form eines Siebfilters (Variante US III oder ähnlich-gibt es auch güsntiger) dazwischen bauen und dann von diesem ausgehend, mit der angebotenen Technik weiter arbeiten.


----------



## Sponsor (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Der Skimmer im Reg. Bereich ist nichts, funktioniert nur einwandfrei wenn in einem anderen Bereich auch noch zusätzlich angesaugt wird.

Das Problem ist, du saugst im Reg. Bereich an und drueckst in den Reg. Bereich, das heißt du schaffst einen Kurzschluss. Nicht optimal. 

Du musst auf der einen Seite Ansaugen und auf der anderen Seite reindruecken.


----------



## Zebragras (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Ok und da beginnt aber das Problem schon...
Ich hab einfach zu wenig Ahnung was das alles angeht.
Ist es schwer so einen Wandeinbauskimmer mit Sieb einzubauen?
Nehme an das sollte vor der Folie passieren?

Wie baue ich einen Vorfilter ein?! Und wo?! Hiiiilllfffeeee :-(


----------



## Zacky (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

...dann sage ich mal, wie ich es habe...

Ich habe derzeit einen Skimmer in einer von 4 Reg.-Flächen zu stehen, welchen ich mit einen 50mm Schlauch ansauge...das Wasser geht bei mir derzeit nur durch das Sieb des Skimmers und durch das Vorfiltersieb der kleineren Schwimmbadpumpe, welche das Wasser in die Drainagerohre der Kieszone zurück drückt...die Einspeisung der Drainagerohre erfolgt bei mir durchaus ggü.-liegend des Skimmers, wobei die Drain-Rohre in der gesamten Kieszone / Reg,-Zone verteilt sind, welche dann durchaus bis zum Skimmer reichen...

Ich habe nunmehr die Absicht (vorrauss. im kommenden Jahr) den gepumpten Skimmer umzubauen und gegen einen Schwerkraftskimmer (Koiteich-Skimmer) zu tauschen. Dieser ist dann mit 110er Rohr verbunden und wird zu einem LowBudget-Sieve-Filter (ähnl. Aufbau eines US III) geführt. Dort wird das Wasser dann wie gewohnt angesaugt und über das bestehende Drainagesystem wieder verteilt. Ggf. werden wir noch einen Bodenablauf über Schwerkraft einbauen, da sich dort leider auch Einiges an Schmutz natürlich ablegt.

...so machen wir das zumindest...

PS: Die Wandskimmer bzw. auch die Leitungen und Flansche für den Koi-Skimmer müssen natürlich vor der Folie eingebaut werden. Die Wandenibauskimmer werden in die bestehende Teichaußenwand eingebaut, ob nun Betonwand oder Holzrahmenwand...schwer ist das sicherlich nicht, bedarf halt nur ein paar vorheriger Überlegungen, wegen der Einbauhöhe zum späteren Wasserstand...aber alles in allem ist es nur ein wenig Bastelarbeit, die Module sind ja quasi fertig...


----------



## Zebragras (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Ok, da rede ich einfach noch mal mit der Firma Mielkes ob die mir das so auch machen können.
Hätte den lieber im Becken irgendwie...


----------



## Scheiteldelle (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Mielke war auch bei uns zum Folieneinbau.

Wir haben auch einen Naturpool, schau Dir mal die Baudoku an.
Digicat stimme ich zu 100% zu. Ich habe alle Naturpools bisher mit einem Wandskimmer--> Ultrasieve (am besten III)-->Pumpe -->VLCVF--> bewachsener Bodenfilter gebaut.


----------



## chrisk (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Hi Simone
Ich schaue hier immer nur mal ganz sporadisch vorbei und habe gerade Zeit, zu motivieren...

Wir haben 2007 einen kleinen naturnahen Schwimmteich (klein daher also eher ein Abkühlteich) gebaut. Naturnah heißt, dass der komplett ohne Technik auskommt bzw. haben wir eine kleine Pumpe für einen Wasserfall, die ohne Filter von einem Skimmer mit Sieb gespeist wird. Die Pumpe ist zuständig für eine saubere Wasseroberfläche und die Geräuschkulisse ansonsten bleibt sie aus.
Das 2m tiefe Becken hat lediglich 4x3m, die Grundfläche ist insgesamt 35m2 mit Pflanzbereich an zwei seiten (bis 90cm tief), vorne Steg, hinten Granitmauer.
Goldelritzen und Teichmolche vertragen sich seit 2008.

Der Teich funktioniert einwandfrei !! Klares Wasser bis zum Boden, hier und da ein paar Fadenalgen. Du solltest halt bei deiner Teichgröße mindestens dieselbe Fläche bis 70% an Pflanzbereich einplanen.
Das ganze hat inklusive Granitmauer und Holzsteg im Eigenbau 6k€ gekostet.

Soetwas wird natürlich ungern von Firmen verkauft, da die an der Technik ordentlich verdienen und man sich schnell überfordert fühlt also den Selbstbauimpuls aufgibt. Bei einem naturnahen Teich brauchst du letztlich keine Ahnung von der Technik - es geht auch ganz ohne Pumpe, allerdings hast du dann immer Zeug auf der Wasseroberfläche rumschwimmen. Wenn ihr die Erdarbeiten ohnehin selbst machen wollt, ist der Rest nicht allzu schwer.

Das Substrat haben wir aus einer Ziegelei geholt, die Pflanzen als Set (120 Setzlinge, Mis aus verschiedenen Pflanztiefen inkl. Unterwasserplanzen) im internet gekauft (keine 300.-€). Einfach auf eine saubere Trennung zwischen Pflanz- und Schwimmbereich achten. Es gibt auch gute Bücher hierzu.

LG Chris


----------



## Zebragras (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Hört sich alles ganz prima an.
Wir warten noch immer auf die Preise der Teichbauer hier.
Versteh nicht ganz was so lange dauert das durchzurechnen was die für Folienverlegung und Technik verlangen. Aber bitte...


----------



## Zebragras (14. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Hallo.

Ich hätte mal nach langem wieder eine Frage.

Wir schwanken nun zwischen Holzbecken Bauweise und abmauern mit Schalungssteinen.

Nun kam die Frage auf, womit wir denn die Granitplatten auf die Folie kleben. Also die Oberseite der Wand dann quasi die unter Wasser ist?!
Womit klebt man das denn an? Mit normalem Flex-Fliesen Kleber???

GLG und DANKE


----------



## anz111 (14. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Hallo!

Schau mal da:
https://plus.google.com/photos/114805467879447621165/albums/5607216203441367201?banner=pwa

Sehr schönes Beispiel eines Teiches mit Holzrahmen. Ein Kollege von mir hat den Teich fast gleich gebaut. Die Kosten dabei waren unter 10.000 Euro. 
Ich wollte das bei den ersten Entwürfen auch so machen, da hätte der ST 100 qm gehabt. Kannst ja noch mal bei meiner Planung nachsehen, da findest du die Pläne dazu.

Noch was zur Technik:
Lass dich nicht verrückt machen, von all den Möglichkeiten. Bau ohne Technik. 50 zu 50, genügend Starkzehrer setzten und du brauchst für ein kristallklares Wasser nicht mehr. Viele Anbieter möchten ihre Produkte verkaufen und ich habe mich auch von vielen beraten lassen. Schau dir lieber ältere naturnahe Teiche an und staune, wie gut die funktionieren! 

LG Oliver

Noch was: Wenn du mit einem Holzrahmen baust, dann kannst du die Folie ganz leicht selber verlegen, man sieh sie ja nicht mehr. Nur am Boden


----------



## Zebragras (14. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Hallo.
Ralfs Fotos kenne ich schon in und auswendig 
Danke dennoch.
Ja irgendwie macht einen das mit der Technik schon richtig verrückt.
Es gibt sooooo viel. Und die Naturpool Bauer verkaufen da Dinge jenseits von gut und böse.
Und dann wieder Leute die OHNE bauen. Denke wir werden mindestens Drainage spinne mit Skimmer einbauen um Oberfläche sauber zu halten.

GLG und DANKE


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Vieleicht hilft Dir mein Chaos- Teichbau weiter:
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...-mit-filtergraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin

-mit Technik in Schwerkraft, BA, Skimmer, Grobfilter mit 2mal USIII, dahinter Filtergraben wie NG, nicht aber in der NG- Filterabfolge
-Jede Filterung sollte zumindest einen Grobfilter vorweg haben, sonst bekommst du Schmodderprobleme.
wie z.B. in einem "Drainagekiesfilter".....
Ich glaube "Teichmeister" verbauten mal ein System (mit Rückspülfunktion) und nicht alle Kunden waren zufrieden... googel mal

Wenn Du dort alles ungefiltert reindrückst, ist irgendwann vermutlich der Kies und die Drainagen dicht.
Höre auf Zacky, der wohl aus gutem Grund ein USIII bei sich nachrüsten will!!! 

Auch das schöne Beispiel oben vom Ralf Halbritter hat "Technik" in Schwerkraft in einen Filterkeller. Erst nach dem USIII wird das Wasser in die Drainage gedrückt.

Und wenn Du einen Naturpool ohne Technik baust, dann lege doch einfach vor der Folie BA und KG- Rohre (Auch für Skimmer) drunter in eine Ecke oder Filterkeller als Reserve, falls doch mal ein Filter benötigt wird..........
Plane auch genügend Rückläufe in den Teich- mind. in 50cm Tiefe verlegt......

Die wichtigste Technik für die Grundlagen kaufst Du im Baumarkt: KG- Rohre und Schalsteine für den Filterkeller. Flansche und BA na, vom Koihändler- aber die kosten nicht die Welt.
Was dann in den Fiklterkeller reinkommt kann man je nach Geldbeutel variabel gestalten und such erstmal klein mt einem Spaltsieb anfangen.


----------



## Zebragras (11. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Reicht denn als vor Filter für einen kiesfilter ein skimmer??
Wir wissen noch immer nicht so recht aber es wird sich auf kiesfilter mit skimmer belaufen


----------



## Zacky (11. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

NEIN. Ein Skimmer als Vorfilter reicht in keinem Fall, es sei denn, Du kaufst den ganz teuren von O**e. Der Filterkorb ist recht fein, aber da musst Du ggf. täglich ran und ihn sauber machen. Die Vorfilterkörbe für die anderen Standardskimmer sind zu grob, selbst ein weiterer Vorfilterkorb an der Pumpe ist noch zu grob. Viele kleine Teilchen gehen ungehindert durch.

Ich bleibe dabei, dass ein richtiger Siebfilter auch bei einem Schwimmteich mit pumpengespeister Regenerationszone schon Gold wert ist. Das Andere ist auch, dass du mit einem Siebfilter nicht selbst jeden Tag oder auch jeden 2.Tag zum viel zu kleinen Skimmerkorb rennen musst um ihn zu entleeren. Gerade im Herbst ist das eine S**arbeit, immer wieder in das kalte Wasser greifen und alles rausfummeln, Pumpe an und Pumpe aus, selbst mit Netzfiltersäckchen holt man zwar wieder feineren Schmutz raus, aber die Reinigungsintervalle werden kürzer.

Wen Du einen Siebfilter einbaust, da gehen auch Selbstbauvarianten ganz gut, würde ich den Rohrskimmer für ca. 30,-€ nehmen, der bei den meisten Koiteichen eingesetzt wird. Das dann alles über Schwerkraft zum Siebfilter verrohrt, Pumpe dran und zurück in die Kiesdrainage, sollte eigentlich schon ganz gut funktionieren.


----------



## Zebragras (11. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Puhhhh hört sich wieder so kompliziert an alles 
Welcher Filter wäre das denn zB? Hast du da einen Link tipp für mich?
Uns baut die Technik ja ein Reichbauer ein. Weiß nicht warum er sowas nicht vorschlägt...
Sagte nur was von einem großen Skimmer...


----------



## Zacky (11. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Skimmer

Siebfilter


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Genau den Rohrskimmer habe ich auch.
Laufen am besten ab einer Pumpleistung von ca. 10m³/h. 

Der Skimmer ist kein Filter- er dient nur dazu den schwimmenden Schmutz von der Oberfläche abzuskimmen.
Es gibt auch Skimmer mit Filterkörben oder Matten drin. alles nix wahres für große Teiche.
Alle Ansaugpunkte BA und Skimmer gehen über 110KG zentral in einen Grobvorfilter und fertig.
Danch kannst Du von mir aus das Wasser in ein Kiesbett drücken. Hauptsache der grobe Dreck ist erstmal raus.

Somit hast Du auch durch Zacky´s link gleich zwei günstige Vergleichsquellen für die Preise der Technik.

Spaltsiebfilter würde ich mir nicht mehr neu kaufen. Einne groben Tausender mehr und Du hast einen Trommler.
Oder eben gebraucht hier z.B. den Supersieve mit drei Eingängen 110KG:
als Beispiel, der ist aber schon weg...http://koi-live.de/ftopic37591.html

USIII kosten gebraucht so ca. 450 Euro........

Wenn Dein "REICHBAUER" ein Teichbauer sein sollte und dieser Dir nix von Rohrskimmer, Schwerkraftprinzip, Grobfilter wie USIII oder Trommler etc. erzählt/angeboten hat, dann solltest Du diesen aus der engeren Auswahl rausnehmen.
Wenigstens Planung der Verrohrung BA, Skimmer zum Filterkeller sollte doch eig. beim "Fachmann" sitzen. Was in den Filterkeller reinkommt kann man später immer individuell anpassen- je nach Geldbeutel.
Hör auf Zacky......

Ab hier meine Bastelei an den USIII und Pumpen im Filterkeller:
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?limit=6&start=318

Ab da siehst Du meine Rohrskimmer, zwei Seiten weiter kurzes Video wie das Laub "abgeht" und auch die USIII bei mir arbeiten:
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?limit=6&start=330


----------



## Zebragras (11. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Also ich lass mir alles einreden 

finde auch die 900,- jetzt fur den filter nicht soooo dramatisch.
allerdings scheitert es eben an der umsetzung dass wir wissen wo wir den richtig einbauen.
ich werde den teichbauer (ist ein bekannter von meinm mann der hauptsächlich gärtner ist )
Nochmals davon erzählen und ihn fragen ob er uns den einbauen kann.

hänge euch mal den letzten und aktuellen plan unseres schwimmteichs an...
vielleicht kann mir dann jemand noch bisschen weiter helfen


----------



## Zebragras (3. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Hallo.
so es ist 2014... unser Teichbaujahr 

wenn der Winter so mild bleibt (was ich in dem Fall hoffe ) dann könnten wir schon Ende Februar baggern.....

Nun habe ich schon nen groben Pflanzplan. Wer mag kann vielleicht mal nen Blick drauf werfen und mir sagen ob noch was spezielles fehlt?

Ansonsten warten wir noch immer auf den Technikpreis und das genaue Angebot für Folie und Verlegung.....

Ppan hat sich nochmals minimal geänder weil wir umbedingt 50:50 bauen wollen.
dennoch mit Skimmer und Kiesfilter.

freue mich sehr über eure Antworten.


----------



## citty2904 (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Hallo Zebragras,

wir haben im Frühjahr auch vor einen Schwimmteich zu bauen, gleiche Größe und auch nicht üppig Platz drumrum.
Wir werden neben dem gemauerten/ betonierten Schwimmbereich 4,5 x 7,0m einen bepflanzten Bodenfilter stellen. Der Bodenfilter wird ebenfalls gemauert, OK Mauerwerk ca. 5 cm über Wasserniveau.
Filtertechnik geht vom Skimmer bzw. Bodenabsaugung in einen Trommelfilter der in der Abmauerung des Bodenfilters steht. Von da pumpt ein Luftheber 90 Prozent des gefilterten Wassers zurück in den Teich und ein weiterer kleiner Luftheber der hinter dem Bodenfilter sitzt die restlichen 10 Prozent ( Bodenfilter im Bypass; zwischen Trommler und dem Substrat des Bodenfilters ist natürlich noch eine Abtrennung).
Die restlichen drei Seiten bekommen noch flache Pflanzzonen.
Ach ja, den Bodenfilter möchte ich effektiv 4 qm groß machen mit einer Substratdicke von 50cm.
Ist ja vielleicht auch eine Variante die für euch in Frage kommen könnte.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Zebragras (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Für mich hört sich das alles nach soooo viel technik an.
Ist das notwendig bei einem 50/50 pflanzbereich? ??


----------



## citty2904 (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Hallo Zebragras,

irgendwie muss der Dreck ja raus. Und je feiner du vorfilterst umso länger dürfte deine Biostufe frei von Schmodder sein.
Ich habe gesehen, dass du auch bei Ralf Glenk im Forum unterwegs bist, selbst er propagiert doch eine gute Vorfilterung. Ich persönlich war am Anfang auch Super überzeugt von seinem Konzept tendiere jetzt aber zum bewachsenen Bodenfilter und werde die restlichen Pflanzzonen auch nur mit feinem Kies anlegen wo sich der Schmodder nicht so tief darin absetzen kann.
Zum durchströmen des Kies oder Bodenfilters hätte ich noch einen kleinen Tip für dich, google mal nach Brunnenfilterrohr. Es gibt Schlitzweiten von 0,3 - 3 mm und sie sind miteinander verschraubbar. Denke mal, dass keine Drainleitung diesen Wasserdurchgang liefern kann.
Viel Spaß noch beim planen!

Gruß Christian


----------



## Zacky (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Was hier noch nicht öffentlich bekannt ist, dass es ganz sicher einen Vorfilter geben wird. Ob es nun ein Trommler sein muss, will ich mal außer Acht lassen, aber ein Siebfilter wird es sicher schon werden. 

Ich habe als Auströmerrohre die orangenen Drainagerohre genommen, die zumindest im Vergleich zu den gelben Versickerungsrohren deutlich mehr und auch etwas größere Schlitze haben. Das wäre auch noch eine Alternative.


----------



## citty2904 (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Hallo Zacky,

"Für mich hört sich das alles nach soooo viel technik an.
Ist das notwendig bei einem 50/50 pflanzbereich? ??"

Hat sich anders gelesen als es wohl gemeint war.
Welche Siebweite würdest du nehmen um langfristig Ruhe zu haben?

@Zebragras
Wie groß würdest du dann deinen Kiesfilter machen?
Ich leide mit dir, bin die letzten Wochen auch am Abwägen gewesen

Naja, jetzt lass ich erst mal den Sonntagskaffee über mich ergehen und verfolge das Ganze gespannt weiter.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Zacky (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schwimmteich oder Naturpool - Wir planen und bitten um Hilfe*

Ich würde hier mit einem 250 µm Sieb ran gehen. Ich denke, dass sollte bei einem Schwimmteich ausreichend sein. Natürlich ist ein Trommler wieder was ganz feines, aber wieder etwas teurer in der Anschaffung und auch auf die Folgekosten hin betrachtet, vielleicht etwas zu hoch gegriffen. Andere Schwimmteiche laufen ganz ohne jegliche Technik und Vorfilter, so dass deren Besitzer aber auch zufrieden sind.

Von daher vertrete ich zumindest die Meinung, dass eine Vorfilterung ganz klar deutlich besser ist, es aber ein einfacher Siebfilter auch machen sollte. 

Nachtrag: Es liegt sicher auch im Auge des Betrachters, wie sauber soll es werden und was darf es kosten.  Die Kosten sind immer ein Thema beim Teichbau und nicht gerade das beliebteste... :?


----------

